# Can I plant and prune?



## jamesjr (Jan 21, 2015)

I have one grape vine ive been waiting to put in the ground when it warms up a bit more here in central fl but when I baught it. Its extremely over grown and all over the place. I kno its not a big process but wanted to get my facts straight first.
Do I prune then plant.
Plant then prune? 
Prune back all at once or slowly through months. Its a bunch grape called sweet home or something thing like that. Im new and eager to learn I never knew I had to prune till ive joined this site all my neighbors have muscadine that they never prune.


----------



## salcoco (Jan 22, 2015)

prune then plant. you want the energy to help reestablish the root zone. If you do not prune the energy will be directed to trying to leave out the whole vine.


----------



## jamesjr (Jan 22, 2015)

What do u think would be a good time in central fl to do that?


----------



## salcoco (Jan 23, 2015)

I am not positive on when your best planting time is in Florida. I would suggest that the pruning could be done anytime. Planting should be done about the same time as your neighbors start there gardens.


----------



## jamesjr (Jan 23, 2015)

We grow different things year round here lol. But its safe to prune now? It gets at the lowest like 30's at night some nights


----------



## salcoco (Jan 24, 2015)

I would wait util temp is in forties or better during the day. the vine is dormant and should be able to prune easily. is this in a pot or bare root?


----------



## jamesjr (Jan 24, 2015)

Its in a pot and it rarely gets 40 during the day. It may be a little root bound also. And its a bunch that can supposedly grow here. Im having trouble finding a spot to plant also that doesnt flood in the summer. Ive got a ditch out front but there's a little hill along my fence behind the ditch im going to try its a little mound. Also thanks for taking the time to help a newbie with these probably easy quistions lol


----------



## terrymck (Jan 24, 2015)

James,
In your area you can plant right now while the vine is dormant. Make sure the vine is in a well drained spot. Most grapes need a neutral soil; have a soil test done by the university extension service. Most likely you will need to add lime.
Do you have a trellis? Prune to 2 main stems;if the plant is tall enough to reach a 4 foot high wire tie it on. Don't expect a crop for 2-3 years. Go online to your ag college site to download future pruning schedules. For grapes to be productive you need to do annual pruning.

Terry


----------



## terrymck (Jan 24, 2015)

Sorry, just reread you last post. If it is rootbound don't coddle it. Take a sharp knife or small saw and cut into the boot ball vertically making cuts all around the circumfrence. Spread out the roots and plant in a hole 3x's the width of the root ball.

Terry


----------



## jamesjr (Jan 24, 2015)

No trellis so to speak but a wire fence I was thinking of putting up a trellis on my septic mound but not sure how they work and dont want nothing nasty getting into my grape lol. Gross thaught but any way there is some pics of it. Sorry its dark already just getting home from work


----------



## terrymck (Jan 24, 2015)

The wire fence should work. Find the 2 strongest trunks and separate out the rest. If the trunks will reach the fence, tie it off and spread out the rest of the same trunk left and right of center. Go out 4 feet and cut off the vine. Prune out every thing else except the 2 trunks spread out to the left and right. If you have any laterals on the remaining vines, prune back to a good bud but leave 4 or 5. You will end up with laterals about 6 inches long. It may look like you have cut off the bulk of the plant but it will come back.


----------



## jamesjr (Jan 24, 2015)

Ok so ill when I prune just cut it back to two main trunks. Then on the two main trunks anything on them cut them back till there's just 4 buds. Could u see pick of the plant? And I can go ahead and start that tommorow ? And plant tommorow? 

Sorry just want to have the best chance possible lol


----------



## terrymck (Jan 24, 2015)

http://www.clemson.edu/extension/hgic/plants/vegetables/small_fruits/hgic1402.html

Follow this link and use the 2nd year pruning schedule. also follow the high trellis proceedure.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 25, 2015)

I think I would do more research before pruning as suggested and training. What you have is Likely Southern Home. This is a hybrid grape of muscadine and bunch grapes. It gives the vine some protection from Pierce's diseas prevalent in Florida. See if you can ask for recommendation from a couple nurseries that sell these. Pruning and training may have different requirements. I would just plant the vine and prune afterwards before it breaks dormancy after you investigate a bit more.

See the following for a bit of information. You might evven contact them. http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/ag208

You may need to prune more like a muscadine as per the other method at Clemson http://www.clemson.edu/extension/hgic/plants/vegetables/small_fruits/hgic1403.html
Here is another one if you like pictures from North Carolina http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/muscadines/muscadine/Caring_for_Backyard_Vines.pdf


----------



## jamesjr (Jan 25, 2015)

Very very helpfull thanks yall


----------



## terrymck (Jan 25, 2015)

Good point Grapeman. From the beginning I have tried to get the OP to do some research. As a SC Master Gardener, Clemson does it for me. Florida must have an equivalent Ag college.

Terry


----------



## jamesjr (Jan 25, 2015)

Well I got it pruned and planted today I pruned it up to just one trunk and two branches and that's all it leaked or (bled) some.


----------

